# ODNR unveils new Nature Preserves license plate



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio DNR will unveil the newest conservation plate at a short ceremony at Blackhand Gorge State Nature Preserve on Friday, June 18.More...

More...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It beats the new rust/white/blue smeared pastel plate with the microscopic details.


----------

